# Information on Vintage Bicycle Possible Swiss or Civilian?



## jfreitag2013 (Mar 1, 2015)

I recently came across this and honestly have no idea what it is. It doesn't seem to match any military bike criteria perfectly. Any help would be greatly appreciated. The story I was told was that it was a "bring back" from WWII. I don't have the knowledge to confirm nor deny this, but I'm tempted to think this one was pieced together. What I can tell you is this: The bicycle has 26" wheels. Rear hub  is stamped "torpedo DRP 50 Millioneon 1904-1940. Frame is stamped with a serial number on the left side of the stem and "1940" on the right. Bicycle has a coaster brake stamped "torpedo" and a front push down style brake. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## leo healy (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi jfreitag 2013.
    That looks to be a real nice swiss army bike you got yourself there an very complete congrats


----------



## jfreitag2013 (Mar 2, 2015)

leo healy said:


> Hi jfreitag 2013.
> That looks to be a real nice swiss army bike you got yourself there an very complete congrats



I traded a couple items worth about $250, was that about right?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 2, 2015)

jfreitag2013 said:


> I traded a couple items worth about $250, was that about right?




Seems like a great deal to me. I think that's a MO-05. Here are a couple of links to some info:

http://www.velosolo.co.uk/swiss-army.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiss_army_bicycle


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 10, 2015)

It is hard to see your front sprocket in your pictures. Does it look like any of the ones in this link? http://osth.educanet2.ch/ordonnanzrad/.ws_gen/10/index.htm


----------



## Mr. Kool (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm not an expert but except it looks repainted it's all there. Price seems good to me for a 1940.


----------

